# Trophy



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

So what sort of details is looked for when selecting a trophy buck? This is my first year with a buck tag and want to make it count.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

a trophy buck is in the eyes of the holder, somebody might consider a doe a trophy, as long as your satisfied with what you shoot, good for you. I usually try to hold out for a bigger buck then I shot the year before, I always get a extra doe tag if I do not see a buck that I do not want to shoot. This is my own way of hunting and have enjoyed shooting does just as much as bucks. The first buck I shot was a small 3 x 3 and I am more proud of that buck then any other buck I have shot just because it was my first. I know this probably does not answer your question, but it is you only that can say if it is true trophy or not. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great post roostman, and I believe a sound philosophy. I also try and look for something special about each deer. I have passed up the same buck for two years now and if he is as good as I think he will be in two more years, that will be one special deer. He won't be a record but he will be a dandy that will be a trophy for me!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well put roostman! Too many people guage the success of a deer season on rack size!
For me a trophy is in the challenge of pursuing one particular animal. In years past, they have been does, basketbucks or big 5x5s. I spend a ton of time watching deer out at my place and every year theres one or two deer that I am targeting, some years its a big one others a doe would do. 
For me the trophy is in the hunt itself.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok so I will ask then tips when looking for a high scoring deer?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Height, points, mass, spread!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The spread needs to be outside of the ears......if it is about the size of the ears....it is about a 16 in spread.

You want mass in the rack. and long tines. A good feild guide is the ear of a whitetail is about 6 inches.

Example: Deer has a spread about two inches on each side of the ears (20 inches). It is a 4x4. With the brow tine about the same size of an ear..(12 inches), The G2 is about three inches longer than an ear....(18 inches), the G3 is about one in less than an ear....(10 inches), ....get the idea.

For more tips.....just google Field Judging Whitetail Deer....you will find many articles on this subject.

Good luck

But like many have stated.......a trophy is in the eye of the beholder! I shoot does every year and they are a trophy to me.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Ok so I will ask then tips when looking for a high scoring deer?


dj, pretty much nailed it.

If this is you first year with a buck tag, it sounds like you've got yourself set up for disappointment by only targeting a high scoring deer.
Sure, we all dream of the 175 whitetail but, these big bucks are hard to come by. Simply finding one takes a ton of time and effort, harvesting one takes even more. 
I would guess I've close to a couple hundred hours in this year getting ready for the archery season. Half of that time just scouting and watching deer. I have spotted a couple of nice bucks, but I won't base the success of my season on taking one of those.
If I were you I'd just work on getting a buck under your belt and then work up from there.
Good luck this season!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Your all so right on it being in the eye of the beholder. I take does and eat them the same as if I take a buck.

As far as trophy status goes I have a story. This last weekend I was cleaning out my room at my parents. I had a calendar from 1992 that showed a buck profile. I looked and my gut reaction was average or below average for a poster/calendar. That said the bucks we see today and put on the covers of magazines are huge so it isn't likely you will see that. Unless your helping them with minerals and the like.

The comments on field judging make sense except if the ear is 6" and you say one tine is about the height of the tine how did you get 12" and then 2" above the ear being 14"? I thought it would be 6&8"? Doesn't matter to me as with the bow I am after does. With the rifle this year it is 1 buck and 2 antlerless, give me meat to eat not horns. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Two brow tines = 12 inches (six inches each brow tine)
two G2's = 18 inches (nine inches each G2)

I hope that clarifies it.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

DB I saw you shooting last night I was going to honk at ya but I didn't want to get shot at..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> DB I saw you shooting last night I was going to honk at ya but I didn't want to get shot at..


Session 1 at around 8 or the hair pulling session at midnight under the lights????
Note to self: If your shooting 6 inch groups at 30 yards 3 days before the season. LEAVE THE TUNING ALONE!!!!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Never thought that one. 

DBL don't feel bad I did the same thing about a week ago. I wasn't getting my bare shaft hitting with fletched so I was messing with it. Turned the wrong screw and had the whole rest in my hand and was getting tired so I couldn't retune right away. Good thing no one had the rest on hand I wanted or I would have broken my own rule of no equipment changes right before season. BTW I remembered enough as to where it was to get it back the next shooting session bullet holes from 3-20 yards and Muzzy BH with FP to 40 (as good as I can anyway).


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I asked the question since I have had nothing but doe tags since I have started hunting. I never put in for a buck tag since I believe does eat better and we see 12 does for every 1 buck we see. But the past 3 years we have seen some monsters. The one I was 20 yards or closer to. Wish I would have had a camera since his rack was wide with long brow tines, but each tip almost touched its twin on the other side. We had seen another one on our land that was about the same but wrapped even closer together. The biggest one we seen I swear looked like an elk...the only thing I can say there it had to been a mule, man what a rack high and had to have at least 6x6 gives me shivers still. This year I had a gun set up for out to 500 yards so I can give myself a few extra yards when looking for a trophy. I have shot bucks before; last year I shot a 3 year (estimated) buck that had no antlers or signs of antlers...the preverbal antler-less buck. The other reason I asked is this year our hunting party is going out west and I have the area all for myself when it comes to antlered deer&#8230;I want one of those bucks we have been seeing, but if its not worth shooting him right now I will leave it and target another. Thanks for the info though in regards to field estimates&#8230;it will help me in if I want to take him or not.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll go with the anything-can-be-a-trophy philosophy, but if I'm sighting on a doe, and a perfect 220 B&C 16-pointer walks out ten yards from her, guess what?

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

Then


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Cleankill47 said:


> I'll go with the anything-can-be-a-trophy philosophy, but if I'm sighting on a doe, and a perfect 220 B&C 16-pointer walks out ten yards from her, guess what?


LOL

ya I kinda agree on that thought too, but dont think Mr. G Warden would like it too much.

Unless you got both a buck and doe tag of corse. :beer:


----------



## Splittbrowse (Sep 12, 2006)

(roostman) Good post! well said.


----------

